# Install XFree86 troubles



## davidaking (Apr 8, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 and during the install I selected to add ALL the ports and I watched it go through them during the install. I want to set up the X Window environment so I tried to follow the instructions in the manual. I logged in as root and typed;:
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/x11/XFree86[/cmd]

I got an error that the directory does not exist. If I *cd* to /usr/ports and do a *ls* I see all kinds of directories, many of them x11 related. But I don't see any XFree86 item.

What am I doing wrong?

:OOO


----------



## adamk (Apr 8, 2011)

You're trying to use XFree86.  That's what you're doing wrong.

Xorg is what you want.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html

Edit: BTW, what manual told you to use /usr/ports/x11/XFree86?


----------



## davidaking (Apr 9, 2011)

*X Windows*

The handbook I am using is the one sold through the FreeBSD Mall titled:

The Free BSB HANDBOOK 3rd Edition / Volume 1: User Guide.
ISBN:1-57176-327-9  pg. 146.

Thanks, I'll give that a try.

*Dave*


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2011)

davidaking said:
			
		

> The handbook I am using is the one sold through the FREEBSD MALL titled;
> The Free BSB HANDBOOK 3rd Edition / Volume 1: User Guide.
> ISBN:1-57176-327-9  pg. 146.



That's from about 2004.  Please check the online version for the most recent methods.


----------

